# Guns you "need" versus want?



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A couple of posts in another thread - http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15571 - got me to thinking about the idea of guns I "need" versus those I have for recreational shooting or sentimental reasons.

For handguns, I have a Glock 17 and 26, a KelTec P3AT and P32, and a Colt Commander. All are clearly defense-oriented. Of these, I could do fine with the Glock 26 and one of the KelTecs.

I only have a few rifles now. I have a Marlin 60 in .22, a Steyr Scout in .308, and an M1 Garand in the mighty .30-06. My only practical purpose for the rifles is hunting, and I could cover that with the .22 and the .308.

I possess two shotguns, a 26" Remington 870 with interchangable chokes and a Winchester 1300 riot gun. Obviously the 870 is oriented toward birding and the 1300 toward home defense. The 870 could really do both jobs, especially if I got a short barrel.

So, basically, I could get by fine with five guns, which would enable me to do everything I "need" to do with a firearm - defensive carry, home defense, and hunting*.

What say you?

* _Undoubtedly someone will come forth to indignantly claim it is the "duty" of every American to own some form of magazine-fed battle rifle to "defend liberty" from al-Qaeda/illegal immigrants/Communist invaders/Barack Obama or whatever, but I think that kind of stuff is silly fantasy._

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

So are some of those Galco discount holsters going up for sale 
pre-filled?:anim_lol:
I like the post. I've actually consigned my XD 9SC because my Kimber CDP and P3AT took over on CC duty. From a "target" standpoint, I like to shoot my S&W Model 19 for fun or my Kimber TLE (same action and similar triger as the CDP) for more serious HD drills. I can plink all day on the cheap with my Buckmark and S&W Model 34. So I really didn't need the XD SC. I like my Sigma but only keep it because the resale is bad and I have 1500 rounds of .40 in my basement but it can be a chore in long range sessions. 

I guess after a couple of years of playing the field, you find what you are comfortable with and settle down.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Around here I would say I could get by with one of my Sigs if I was to keep just one handgun. four 5" 1911's one commander length, one officers ACP all in 45 ACP. A Browning Pro-40, Two Sigs: A 226 9mm and a 229 .40 s&w. If I had to have just one it be the 226 9mm. Plentiful cheaper ammo and total reliability. 

I have two 10/22's(One of those is an AMT Ruger copy) a 17 HMR, 223/5.65 Double Star AR, a Winchester Model 94 30-30, A Marlin Mod. 1894SS in 44 Rem MAG, an SKS and Under folder AK in 7.62x39, Three shotguns two 12 gauge Mossberg 835 and an old Triumph single shot that was my Dad's, a 16 gauge

I'd keep the AMT 10/22 over the Ruger due to it's SS receiver over the Rugers alum. one. for longer range I am rather torn just because I can see where any of a few would be handy. I'd probably lean to the AR for ease of finding ammo and it can reach out there and touch any hunting quarry and the added capacity might be good for ..varmint removal. 


I guess I could get by with that. But this is America and we don't like just getting by.:smt082 so I wont think about that anymore..heh


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I could get by with just 4. A good .22 pistol, a 45 acp, a .308, and a 12 gauge. Since I don't have to just exsist I'll keep on collecting and when I die I'll try to take them with me.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Need? I _need_ food, water and shelter. Everything else is gravy.

For handguns, I have a .22, a 9mm and a .380. I like the .22 (a S&W 2206) the most because its so much fun to shoot.

For long guns, I've got a .22, a shotgun, and a MAS 36. Again the .22 gets the most exercise, followed by the shotgun. The MAS is a WWII French Army rifle that I picked up for next to nothing with several hundred rounds of ammo close to 20 years ago. I don't have any "need" for it, but its so nice looking (and the resale is so low) I can't bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My guns are for home defense, CZ P-01 and HK USP9c, as if you didn't already know. I don't really need guns but I do need to sleep at night and having guns helps me sleep a whole lot better. I also own a Moss 500 20ga which is for home defense as well, that gun rarely gets shooting time but it's there just incase. My wife and I are comfortable with what we have.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I would say right now I can think of three of my guns I bought, that I probably wouldn't have if I could go back in time. I don't regret it necessarily, I would have just done things differently if I could go back in time. Live and learn. But, for the other ones, I do not regret a thing. I like having a choice before going to the range...

Now, every time I get the itch to buy a new gun, I just go out and buy a lot of ammo... If someone put a knife to my neck and said pick three, I would pick my 92FS, USP 45, and AR-15.

For those of you who've sold guns - whether in person or over the internet - how exactly do you go about it?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I own a total of five firearms; three handguns and two shotguns.

I could get by with just my S&W model 640 since my wife prefers it to our other guns. It is also the gun I carry most often. Our S&W model 15-3 is my wife's house gun so to speak since I carry the 640. My "house gun" and "backup" carry gun is my Glock 19. 

Of the shotguns my Remington 870 was a present and I really do not need it for anything since I do not hunt. I do, however, live in the woods and we have a lot of wildlife so in the unlikely case a deer or something similar would crash through the family room glass doors it would come in handy. My second shotgun was my great grandfathers and has no practical purpose but is neat to have as a part of family history.

I do not own any rifles since I cannot think of any realistic situation in which I would need to shoot someone at that kind of distance in self defense.

I really only need one gun and if I had to choose from the five I have now, I would pick the 640. If I was single (not that this is anything I wish for) or if my wife refused to shoot, I would pick the Glock 19.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm. Need. 
Pistol.. I guess i would keep the Makarov. Small, fun, acuurate (oh boy is it). Work for plinking and carry.
Shotgun - Ithica 37 featherweight in 16. was my dads. been shooting it for (gulP) 30+ years.
Rifle- 22 bolt marlin, and H&R Handi-rifle (I can always get more barrels:mrgreen in 45-70.

Yeah that would do everything i can ever think of NEEDing. But the others are...frosting and whipped cream. I like them so there

and I go back and forth (a lot) on the handgun choice.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

My guns are, strictly speaking, for need since there are two adults in the house and I've got two guns: a 92FS and a S&W 686+ .357. So all my guns are for need. Ironic though that my needs guns are, thankfully, used primarily for recreation (including range training).

It's lucky coincidence I suppose, that they are both extremely fun! :smt023

This thread has got me thinking though. I think I "need" a shotgun.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I only have 3 guns, simple and to the point... and I need all three. 

HK P30 9mm (ccw and home self defense)

Custom AR15 build (it pisses liberals off and that makes me smile)

my grandfather's old .22 Colt Revolver (sentimental)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

4 guns owned. 

XD9SC - Primary CCW & home defense
XD40 - Former CCW 
P3AT - Alternate CCW
Rock River Arms AR-15 - it was a requirement to join the militia :mrgreen:

I could, and may, get rid of the XD40 as it's seen no action since I got the XD9SC.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I have an xd9, 24/7 in .40, .22 mosquito, remington bolt .22, remington .308, and a ruger 10/22. I need the xd9 for home defense, the 10/22 Is a must for cheap and fun shooting, the mosquito is not necessarily and need the bolt 22 and .308 are needs because I'm now the 3rd generation t own them. the 24/7 I could do without but it was my first pistol and I really do like it. and a +1 that I have realized I really do need a shotgun.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I dont own alot of firearms and I dont hunt and I guess we are talking about the most verstile firearms we own.

I carry a S&W Model 60 (alot of people do, they just tell you they carry a .45 Longslide w/laser sight, 2 spare mags, zipties and moist toillettes). I can honestly say I need a automatic pistol in a defensive caliber. I have a Ruger Mark III and a Walther p22 but those are just for fun,

The most versatile rifle I own is my Marlin Model 336. I almost picked my SKS because there are similarities. Both are: short to medium range(East Coast), rugged as rebar and accurate enough but I've got to go with a good lever gun.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

i only need the guns i carry i think...two ppk/s...Interarms and a Walther USA. those i keep. 
my first gun, a gift at 10, Winchester 72A tube fed scoped i keep for sentiment and its a damn fine tree ratter.

but im starting to think about rearranging a few of my others into something more useful like a nicer .45 SA for practice, training, occasional carry, and sport. guess my interests have changed again.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with Mike, I really only need my Glock 26 for home defense and carry. I enjoy my Glock 23 for my hiking/camping firearm with a little more zip. LCP for hot arizona carry, and my mossberg 500 for HD. That means I could get rid of 6 other handguns, 2 rifles and 2 shotguns. Thats an interesting idea.. that will most likly never happen  I also agree I will never need an assualt rifle.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess it just comes down to whether you buy a gun because you need it, or because you just want it. Nothing wrong with either...

Do I _need _a 42" HDTV? No, but I sure like having it. Do I _need _a PS3? No, but I sure like having it. Does my car _need _380hp? No, but I sure like driving it...

Some things we buy as luxury items we simply like using, not because we need to, we just like to and there is nothing wrong with that...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Thank you *Spartan*, I was starting to feel guilty for owning a 52", 42", and 37" HDTV's. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm already there (my minimum):

P-3AT Minimum/Deep Carry
XD9SC Standard C-Carry
XD45 Winter Carry/Nightstand/Range
Buckmark Range Plinker/Low-Ammo-Budget-Month Gun

870 12 Gauge Zombie Suppression
Ruger M77 308 Long Range Zombie Suppression

Stevens Double 12, It was Dad's... Purty...

Jeff


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I could get along with just my glock 17. CCW are illegal in IL, and I don't hunt being a city boy. I do like having a .22 for cheap practice, may be I need that too.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No more PF-9, Mike?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> No more PF-9, Mike?


Nope, gone with the wind. I realized after Gunsite that I shoot the Glock _so_ much better than the PF9 that I couldn't justify carrying the latter. Got an ankle rig for the Glock.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would hate to part with any of them, but I could get by with the XD45, the Ruger LCP, and the Remington 870 HD shotgun. 

Now...if it really came down to what was needed for survival, and I had to 'bug out' to the countryside, I would just grab a .22 rifle and a big bag full of Walmart bulk-pack ammo.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

XD9SC - Soon to be CCW
XD9 - Home Defense
Cougar - Girlfriend picked it out and she loves it. Not going anywhere.
Mark II - Cheap Plinker, and a whole lot of fun.

I guess I am at about my minimum. Although, I am considering selling the XD9 Bi-Tone since it hasn't seen any range time since I got the XD9SC (but the bi-tone is just sooo sexy) and giving HD duty to the XD9SC. Although, having said this, my little collection and duties might change when I soon get my CCW (finally moved out of Illinois! WOOOHOOOOO :smt1099:smt023).

-Jeff-


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Do I need another gun? NO, but I still went to the gun show (Houston) this weekend. Safe is so full, I can't fit all of them and will probably buy a second one.

Want? Oh yeah. If they had the .308 rock river (not the AR type) last weekend, I probably would have brought it home. I'm also waiting on the Kel Tec (RFB) model to come out later this year.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ohhhh the dreaded "wife" question!! My wife almost spells her name Mike, but with an extra "e", it'd Dutch. Mike, you haven't been talking to my wife and are trying to convince me that I don't need the safe full of guns that I have, have you?

If I had to go with the bare essentials, I'd go with the following:

Pistol - Glock 32C Plenty of mags, good reliability
Shotgun - Winchester 1300 A good shotty is worth its weight in gold
Rifle - DSA FAL .308 You can do pretty much anything with a .308


Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Mike, you haven't been talking to my wife and are trying to convince me that I don't need the safe full of guns that I have, have you?


If I was talking to your wife, it wouldn't be about your guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> If I was talking to your wife, it wouldn't be about your guns. :mrgreen:


Now that there's funny right there!

I only have two guns. A Ruger Mark III 22 and a Springfield Loaded 45. Both are set up for *bullseye* competition, with red dots installed. Though I suppose the 45 could work for HD should the need arise. I could also hunt small game with the 22 as well......from a bench rest I can consistently hit a two litter bottle at 100 yards with it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> If I was talking to your wife, it wouldn't be about your guns. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023


----------

